# Healthcare for foreigners on holiday



## weavensix (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm going to be near Lisbon, Portugal for a week starting March 26th and just learned yesterday that I will need to have my blood checked a couple of times a week while I am there. I was reading online about their healthcare, but couldn't really tell what I would need to do to receive healthcare. It's really just a finger prick that gets fed into a machine and the results are spit out within a minute or less. It's much like people who test for diabetes, only mine is for blood clotting.

Can anyone tell me what I would have to do to have something like this done? Are there any walk-in clinics or do I have to make a Dr. appointment? Any idea on cost if paying cash? I know the cost might be difficult to know but just curious what to expect. 

Thanks in advance for any help you can offer.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

As a USA? citizen you'll reguire Health insurance, whether that will cover you for routine testing?

I don't believe the National Health will be any use to you, as it's just not set up, as you describe, blood clotting tests are handled with clinics, which doesn't sound suitable.
Pharmacies do routine tests for diabetes, blood pressure, cholesterol free or for a small fee.

Private Analysis Clinics are everywhere in Portugal as it is an important part of health care, they should be able to the tests you require.
Or the Private sector hospitals, cost though really not sure. 



I attend a Warfrin Clinic here but it's not a finger prick


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Private Analysis Clinics are walk in and all you have to do is pay!!! They are everywhere so you will not have problems finding one.


----------

